# Bad news on Kobe case... (merged)



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Bad news on Kobe case...*

My father spoke to his friend (a police officer who used to work at the Vail, Colorado Police Department), who knows the Sheriff in Vail.

Apparently, it's not looking good at all for Kobe. They found semen on the woman's clothes, she had bruises on her body, and they have him on tape almost admitting that he did it.

Hopefully, some of this is false, and he is not charged tomorrow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

To me, this just doesn't make much sense. I really hope that my father's friend misunderstood some information. The way Kobe is acting about the case makes it seem like he's done nothing wrong.

 

If he is convicted of rape, he could go to jail for a very long time, and all he will be is another Michael Ray Richardson. Someone who everyone will say "what could have been."


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Apparently, it's not looking good at all for Kobe. They found semen on the woman's clothes, she had bruises on her body, and they have him on tape almost admitting that he did it.* 

I'm sure his lawyer will aware him to not go on tape, and if they had semen then he would have been charged with rape, right? I don't believe this.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Bad Bad news. I was never surprise that Kobe committed adultery because there have been "playa" rumours about him in the underground for years since he was in HS. But sexual assault is a different matter and if these are true it is VERY BAD and could land him in jail for quite some time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I'm sure his lawyer will aware him to not go on tape, and if they had semen then he would have been charged with rape, right? I don't believe this.


But he hasn't been charged with anything yet, that's the point.

They haven't said what they are thinking about charging him with yet. It could very well be rape.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Bad Bad news. I was never surprise that Kobe committed adultery because there have been "playa" rumours about him in the underground for years since he was in HS. But sexual assault is a different matter and if these are true it is VERY BAD and could land him in jail for quite some time.


This is a true statement. This isnt and hasnt been the first time Kobe hasdone something like this and with me being from and living in Philly and Lower Merion is 30 mins away, you would know and hear the rumors


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

i cant believe this


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> *Apparently, it's not looking good at all for Kobe. They found semen on the woman's clothes, she had bruises on her body, and they have him on tape almost admitting that he did it.*
> 
> I'm sure his lawyer will aware him to not go on tape, and if they had semen then he would have been charged with rape, right? I don't believe this.


It takes time for DNA testing which I presume is what they are doing with the semen. You need credible evidence to convict or charge someone and the tape might not be enough especially if it is "almost" admitting he had done it. It takes time for DNA testing to conclude therefore it does not surprise me that it took the authorities this long. Hopefully it isn't true because if that DNA thing is true it would take a hell for an argument from Kobe's attorney to win his case.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm gonna go out on a limb here guys and predict kobe isnt going to jail.anyone want to put some money on that just let me know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i'm gonna go out on a limb here guys and predict kobe isnt going to jail.anyone want to put some money on that just let me know.


I agree he will not do any time


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a true statement. This isnt and hasnt been the first time Kobe hasdone something like this and with me being from and living in Philly and Lower Merion is 30 mins away, you would know and hear the rumors


Yes. Hey Beez have you ever heard this rumour or maybe you can confirm it. That when Kobe took Brandy to his prom he actually had a girlfriend and out of a favour for him she stepped aside and let him bring Brandy. That is a rumour I heard years ago.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i'm gonna go out on a limb here guys and predict kobe isnt going to jail.anyone want to put some money on that just let me know.


I really hope he isn't even charged.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Hey Beez have you ever heard this rumour or maybe you can confirm it. That when Kone took Brandy to his prom he actually had a girlfriend and out of a favour for him she stepped aside and let him bring Brandy. That is a rumour I heard years ago.


He did have a girlfriend that was in college actually either Duke or North Carolina and shecame home to go with him but he dissed her for Brandy. It was in our cities daily news paper


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Rape is rape and a criminal case has to be tried. There is no nogtiation for it. A civil case can be settled out of court. The reason they are going so slow is because they want a criminal case against him. Assault : he would probably get a lesser charge. Rape : would probably get a lesser sentence then you our me but time has to be done.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree he will not do any time


If he is indeed guilty and the prosecutors have credible evidence morals say he should go to jail. It is the last thing I want as a Laker supporter but the fact is that he should go to jail much like Tupac went to jail when he was convicted of rape. If Kobe gets off and he is indeed proven guilty than the US justice system loses even more credibility. If Kobe isn't guilty then this girl has A LOT of explaining to do. Sad situation.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He did have a girlfriend that was in college actually either Duke or North Carolina and shecame home to go with him but he dissed her for Brandy. It was in our cities daily news paper


Yeah I heard that same girl was also cheated on by Kobe a number of times. I have always thought these as rumours and treated them as nothing more but glad to have input from someone who has local knowledge:yes: .


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

BEEZ what other rumors have you heard?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

There is a rumour in the media that Kobe has been kicked out of the house by his wife which is odd because they were seen as a couple at the ESPY's.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I mean at Lower Merion.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I mean it was always some female stuff. His pop was the same way. I dont mean to use this to be a gossipy type of person because I am far from it but females was one of the reason his dad did not want him to go to college and this was told to me directly from a basketball player that works at my job right now who played with him in 96


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I mean it was always some female stuff. His pop was the same way. I dont mean to use this to be a gossipy type of person because I am far from it but females was one of the reason his dad did not want him to go to college and this was told to me directly from a basketball player that works at my job right now who played with him in 96


Considering college is the best place to have tons of sex, can you blame his dad. Kobe is a good looking guy, he would probably would have had a kid w/some female if he went to college.

On the charges, I will wait till they say at the press conference tomorrow that he is guilty. Because why would he go around saying he is innocent and why would his lawyer keep procliaming innocence if Kobe did it. I have a feeling the bodyguards popped her a little and she got scared and said Kobe did something to her. 

But I'll wait till 5 PM EST, to se what happened. It will be on ESPNews.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*What in the name of...*

Where did my thread "Bad news about Kobe case..." go?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i moved it. If the facts come out as you say, i will move it back tomorrow.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wow just delete a whole thread...didnt like the way it was going?



heres my response...


The reason hes saying hes innocent is the same reason anyone says it. If you caught me with the smoking gun, blood on my shoes a bag full of money, the paint all over my shirt from the exploded catradge, covered in sweat from running, and you asked me if I robbed the bank you just heard about on the radio; I would tell you no with a straight face and try to walk past you in an effort to grab the video tape out of your hand .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i moved it. If the facts come out as you say, i will move it back tomorrow.


That makes no sense! That's what I heard, so I posted it. It was a good discussion...and you just delete it?!

So now we're just deleting all of the rumors that people post? I mean, come on...it makes no sense whatsoever to delete it. I also had a reliable source...the Sheriff in Vail, Colorado!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> That makes no sense! That's what I heard, so I posted it. It was a good discussion...and you just delete it?!
> ...


Youll be told that if you want an explination to PM him like its a big secret or something.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Are serious Damian the sheriff that arrested Kobe told your father that. 

That thread was getting real speculative . 

If that was your source than Kobe's in a world of trouble.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

True, so I'll stop arguing about that.

But anyways...you know how I said they had him on tape basically admitting that he did it?

Well, what actually happened was that he called her ("the victim") afterwards and pretty much acknowledged that he did it, and the police taped the phone call.

Kobe's going to prison folks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Are serious Damian the sheriff that arrested Kobe told your father that.
> 
> That thread was getting real speculative .
> ...


The Sheriff told my dad's friend (a former police officer in Vail), who told my dad. Unless the Sheriff is a complete liar, or my dad's friend needs a hearing aid...expect them to press charges of sexual assault or rape against Kobe Bryant tomorrow.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> True, so I'll stop arguing about that.
> 
> But anyways...you know how I said they had him on tape basically admitting that he did it?
> ...


WOW thats a bombshell I hope the hell isn't true. And this would make Kobe really one of the stupidest people around.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I keep hoping this is some bad dream, and I'm going to wake up on my couch or something.

Aye Caramba!:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW thats a bombshell I hope the hell isn't true. And this would make Kobe really one of the stupidest people around.


Unless there has been some HUGE misunderstanding, Kobe is in for a rough ride.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> True, so I'll stop arguing about that.
> 
> But anyways...you know how I said they had him on tape basically admitting that he did it?
> ...


Wow like Jazzy said this is a bombshell. Hope it isn't true but it could also prove that Kobe might not have been aware that the girl had called the police. He might have called her after she reported the "alledged" incident. Anyways, tomorrow we shall have more of an idea of how this sad situation will unfold.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is very disappointing news if it's true... 

It totally takes away the excitement from the KM & GP signing. 

Hopefully, everthing turns out well for Kobe..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Error on my part!...* 
It wasn't the Sheriff of Vail who told my dad's friend this information, it was the Detective who's been working on the case for more than 30 hours.

Also, it wasn't said whether it was Kobe's semen or not, but there was semen on the clothes.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Can't he be fired for releasing that information?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why would Kobe have had her number. That part of it sounds fishy to me, nothing against you Damian. But it seems that this if something happened and thats a big if, it was spur of the moment. I doubt Kobe would have tried to have had a relationship with he. And according to reports she was off from work. Unless Kobe got the number from a co-worker. He was only there for a short time and she would have known what room he was in because she worked at the front desk. She supposedly ran out of the room crying so he knew something wasn't right about this whole thing. 

She would have had to call the police and then been convinced he was gonna call unless she called him in a sort of sting operation. I'm not certain the laws on such things but seems alittle bit illegal to do so. 

As I process whats been speculated on this just seems incredible to me. 

Kobe had guards there were they complicit in this whole thing. Where were they during this episode. 

More questions than answers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Error on my part!...*
> It wasn't the Sheriff of Vail who told my dad's friend this information, it was the Detective who's been working on the case for more than 30 hours.
> 
> Also, it wasn't said whether it was Kobe's semen or not, but there was semen on the clothes.


Stuff getting shakier by the moment with your bombshell. Getting more like a hand grenade by the time we're done it might be a spit ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Can't he be fired for releasing that information?


Well, apparently he released those details but he said he couldn't comment any further. IMO, he shouldn't have said anything.

Really, this doesn't mean that charges WILL be filed, but it doesn't look good for Kobe at the moment.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Might as well not speculate anymore, we'll know in less than 24 hours.

*prays that Damian's information is completely wrong*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

One possible explanation for this whole thing...

Kobe could have been masturbating (I know it sounds funny to say Kobe doing it...but I'm just giving one possible explanation), and have some semen on his pants or something. Then, when she came up to the room and asked him for an autograph, she may have asked him for a hug aswell.

When he gave it to her, the semen on his pants would've touched her pants. Then, when she realized it was semen she could've just started yelling to start a commotion to make it sound like he was assaulting her. Then, Kobe gets confused and tells her to get out, and she runs crying downstairs. The bruises could've come from anything.

I'm just exploring all options.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Just a complete wrap-up of the information I came across...*

1) Other guests in the hotel witnessed screaming in Kobe Bryant's room. At the time, Kobe Bryant and the victim were the only two people in the room.

2) There were bruises on the victim's body.

3) There was semen on the victim's clothes.

4) Kobe made a phone call to the victim after the alleged incident, in which he may have acknowledged that he did something.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just saw something on primetime on ABC. They interviewed someone connected to the case who said and I quote " we have a pretty good idea of what happened in that hotel room "and are currently gathering information". 

They interviewed Shelley Smith from ESPN she said this stuff was very serious. 

They said the DA has defintely made up his mind. I don't know could be alot of false information in the air.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*This woman is just trying to get money out of him.*


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> On the charges, I will wait till they say at the press conference tomorrow that he is guilty. Because why would he go around saying he is innocent and why would his lawyer keep procliaming innocence if Kobe did it. I have a feeling the bodyguards popped her a little and she got scared and said Kobe did something to her.


Why would Kobe's lawyer proclaim his client is innocent??? At the risk of having Kobe's bodyguards come after me, I'm going to venture a guess that its because thats what defence lawyers are paid to do... defend their client. 

STOMP


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

don't know if anyone posted this yet

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20030717/NEWS/307170101


apparently the vail daily has reason to believe that kobe will in fact be charged!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:no: :no: :no: :no: 
Doesnt look good at all


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

This doesn't sound good at all. Even if he didn't rape her and they had sex, its not a good thing for Kobe's image. However, I dont think the prosecution will have enough evidence to sent Kobe to jail. Semen would be there if they had consensual sex, depending on the type of sex they had, bruises could also be there if they had consensual sex. This case might come down to who's more creditable, which is what I believe has taken the DA so long to press charges. 

I would never think that Kobe Bryant would be foolish enough to do something that could land him in jail long enough to end his pro basketball career. I anxiously await today's press conference.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> One possible explanation for this whole thing...
> 
> Kobe could have been masturbating (I know it sounds funny to say Kobe doing it...but I'm just giving one possible explanation), and have some semen on his pants or something. Then, when she came up to the room and asked him for an autograph, she may have asked him for a hug aswell.
> ...


:laugh: Very creative but HIGHLY unlikely. He'd have to be a complete sicko to give someone an autograph while wearing semen covered clothes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lol, good try, keep your hopes up:grinning:


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

oh ****!......


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Very creative but HIGHLY unlikely. He'd have to be a complete sicko to give someone an autograph while wearing semen covered clothes.


LMAO!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Too much speculation going on. We'll see how this turns out at the news conference. 


If I had to put my last dollar on this it seems to not look good for Kobe based on the speculation. 

I also think there's enough questionable stuff about this woman character to make her allegations very skeptical.

Bottomline is if these charges are brought Kobe shouldn't have put himself in this position in the 1st place. He's in a small community with a young white woman with a small town white sheriff trying to keep the piece. Not the ideal setting for trying to get at some groupies. 

If this goes to trial Kobe will be in front of an all white jury more than likely where his fame and fortune won't necessarily carry the same weight as it would have if this happened in LA. If this goes to trial Kobe faces the very real possibility that this white jury will send him to jail for quite a while. 

Kobe's career could be close to being completely ruined and over. 

This would be the worst tragedy in the history of sports even worse than the Magic Johnson news because he'd already played a long career. Totally devastating.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Kobe's career could be close to being completely ruined and over.
> 
> This would be the worst tragedy in the history of sports even worse than the Magic Johnson news because he'd already played a long career. Totally devastating.


I wouldn't use the word tragedy here if he is guilty and convicted. Maybe tragedy for the girl.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> If this goes to trial Kobe will be in front of an all white jury more than likely where his fame and fortune won't necessarily carry the same weight as it would have if this happened in LA. If this goes to trial Kobe faces the very real possibility that this white jury will send him to jail for quite a while.


Most likely Bryant will be tried in front of an all white jury considering the location of the crime, but his attornies will filther through all of the potential jurors. They wont let him face trial to a prejudice jury, if the entire list is unexceptable, I think the case can be extradited.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He'll probably be charged with rape, but he'll get off because she set him up.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Meein, its on & poppin up in here!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Too much speculation argued on this thread. In a couple hours we will know Kobe's fate although the intimate details of the case will most likely not be disclosed until the trial. I expect them to talk about the lab samples and the type of evidence they have gathered but not go into much detail. Anyways, Kobe is not as innocent as many people believe...seriously. Even MJ paid a woman money to hide their relationship from the public and his wife. But I still doubt Kobe would sexually assault a women especially knowing his status. That is like his team have stated "totally out of his character". Cheating is one thing but being convicted or charged of sexual assault is another. We also do not know the extent of the alledged sexual assault. It could be misappropriate touching not actually forced intercourse. Hopefully everything goes well and one poster is right. If Kobe is charged and truly guilty then it is the female who is the victim not Kobe. The tragedy is for the girl and all condolences should be directed towards her. Also note about Kobe having her number there is a post I believe in the Chicago Bulls forum that says that an article has mentioned that Kobe and the alledged victim knew each other from much longer before.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Bball

can you find the link so I can read that article?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use the word tragedy here if he is guilty and convicted. Maybe tragedy for the girl.


I say tragedy for the sports world more than any individual. She'll always maintain her anonimity. No one knows her and even if she shows her face it will be forgotten in 5, 10 yrs. Where's the chick Tyson supposedly raped. No one kmows. But Kobe's name is sure to be thought of in what could have been terms and to some seen as a waste of talent. 

She'll have emotional scars if in fact she was assaulted but she will do it mostly in private.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Bball
> 
> can you find the link so I can read that article?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42596&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Go to the bottom for what Spartacus posted. Ask him what he heard or saw.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> One possible explanation for this whole thing...
> 
> Kobe could have been masturbating (I know it sounds funny to say Kobe doing it...but I'm just giving one possible explanation), and have some semen on his pants or something. Then, when she came up to the room and asked him for an autograph, she may have asked him for a hug aswell.
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Wow, thats one crazy option to explore. Theres a possibility it got in her hair too.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DeezNets</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sweet, motherloving, God!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These rumors of secret lives, the woman's a groupie, all of this is getting out of control. 

I


----------

